# Dogtra's Customer Service....



## Davin Marceau (Dec 28, 2003)

Is awsome!! Sent in my RR transmitter last week. It was a unit that I bought used. They replaced the transmitter for 80 bucks and had it back within the week. Very impressed.

Davin


----------



## GA labman (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm glad to hear that. I just bought me a new dogtra e-collar. (Time to throw that innotek in the trash)


----------



## Len (Jan 21, 2003)

The belt clip for my 1200NC came apart last week; spring was gone in the field. Emailed Dogtra about buying a replacement, they asked for my address and promptly mailed me two new ones. I'm very impressed with the level of service they provide so far.

Len


----------

